# Clear tape or band for closing alligators mouth?



## omaha1803 (Nov 25, 2014)

I am looking for an invisible (or close to) mouth wrap for an alligator. I use electrical tape now but it is very visible. Any recommendation? It can be a tape, band, or anything doesn't injure the animal in any way. Thanks.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

dunno how pratical it is but clear 50lb mono for fishings pretty much invisable especially if its wet but ud wanna be good at knots and id wrap it more than u think u would need to be on the save side. I tends to be quite springy so if its not tight and one loop slips off its snout it will all come flooding off like an overspooled reel. 50lb is thick enough not to cut in too the flesh im assuming its for pics of summint


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Duck Ultimate Cloth Tape Clear 50mm x 20m | Duct Tape | Screwfix.com


----------



## TylerB1608 (Dec 21, 2014)

mikeyb said:


> dunno how pratical it is but clear 50lb mono for fishings pretty much invisable especially if its wet but ud wanna be good at knots and id wrap it more than u think u would need to be on the save side. I tends to be quite springy so if its not tight and one loop slips off its snout it will all come flooding off like an overspooled reel. 50lb is thick enough not to cut in too the flesh im assuming its for pics of summint


Just seen this, I don't keep DWA but I am a very keen fisherman. Mono can be very stretchy so if the gator tried opening it's mouth and it stretched, the line would fall off. Even 50 pound breaking strain can stretch under tension less than 50 pounds. Make sure to wet any knots tied when using line too as the friction when pulling the knot tight weakens the breaking strain at the point where the knot is made. 

Just thought I'd add this just incase. 

Hope you find something suitable


----------



## TylerB1608 (Dec 21, 2014)

Nevermind just realised this was months ago. My bad :blush::lol2:


----------

